# Chicopee Mayor Richard Goyette Arrested



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

CHICOPEE, Mass. (AP) -- Chicopee mayor Richard Goyette has been arrested on charges that he extorted ten thousand dollars in illegal campaign contributions. 
F-B-I supervisory agent Michael O'Reilly tells the Associated Press that federal agents arrested Goyette this morning. He's expected to appear in U-S District Court in Springfield later today. 
The mayor is accused of accepting two campaign contributions of five thousand dollars each. Under the law, candidates are allowed to accept a maximum of 500 dollars. 36-year-old Goyette is serving in his first term as mayor of Chicopee and is seeking re-election in next week's general election. 

(Last updated on 11/01/05)


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Guess we'll have to take Chuck and Bernie off the tow list...


----------

